# first iui yesterday



## larabelle (Oct 10, 2008)

hi,i had my first iui yesterday and now on the 2 week wait.what i would like to ask is do you still have to go back to see your doctor for any tests before you find out if it has worked?i had only one follicle there and with my age of 42 know my chances are really low.i did do a round of ivf on october but i didnt responde to the drugs,and didnt even get to day 8 before having to cancel.when doing ivf my fsh was 14.22now its down to 11.88,so by having lowered that seems to have improved my chances of responding to the drugs.i just hope with this improvement i get a bfp.any advice on the 2 ww would be appreciated.thanks


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

With my IUI I was just told to test 15 days post insem & didn't go back to see my cons unless I got a +ve & then only for an early scan.

As for the 2ww I just took it fairly easy & rested as much as possible. It does only take one follicle though hon.

    for you

Gill
x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have never gone back to see anyone, they just tell me to test on day 15 after insemination and phone them with the results!

Sue


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Me too. I'm trying to resist testing a little earlier (I'm supposed to be New Years' Eve).
I was awful with the fsh pee sticks - I used 6 of them to see if I'd surged and I was only supposed to use one!


----------

